
Synthetic Voice Actors Now Rival Human Voice Actors Says CEO of Replica Studios - MintChocoisEw
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/how-synthetic-voice-actors-rival-human-actors-an-interview-with-replica-studios/
======
caymanjim
I haven't yet heard any voice synthesis that isn't buried deep in the uncanny
valley. It's exceedingly creepy. A huge number of Amazon Prime
educational/documentary videos use synthetic voices that are good enough that
I have to listen for a couple minutes to be sure they're fake, but the whole
time it's unnerving. I have no doubt that they'll nail it soon (and maybe
Replica already has).

Despite any misgivings, I really hope David Attenborough gives permission to
replicate his voice in perpetuity. I want to hear him narrating Planet Earth
forever.

